# Tekin Repair?????????????/



## rayhoe1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is 8 Weeks Normal?man Seems Like When Companys Grow They Dont Care About The Little Guys ??????hello Tekin??????


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Man if i had a dollar for the big business and little guy saying but yet so true.8 weeks sounds like a long time you would figure after so long they would just replace it.:dude:


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

Did you call and ask what is going on???
Diffdude


----------



## Richie95 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would call them. I sent one in last year. When it arrived they called me, asked a few questions and within a week I had a new one


----------



## rayhoe1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Diff Dude said:


> Did you call and ask what is going on???
> Diffdude


yes ive tried. still 8 weeks just nuts!!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

rayhoe1 said:


> Is 8 Weeks Normal?man Seems Like When Companys Grow They Dont Care About The Little Guys ??????hello Tekin??????


There is a Tekin product Support thread in the (Oval Racing Product Support section) Try there, Hope this helps.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Yes 8 weeks is a long time. Think turnaround on my RS was just over a week.


----------



## rayhoe1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Found Problem Lhs Sent To Wrong Addy??should Have Done It Myself! Sorry Tekin You Cant Fix What You Didnt Get.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Well that stinks good luck maybe it wouldent hurt to ask your LHS for a new one for your troubles!:lol:


----------



## rayhoe1 (Oct 6, 2008)

yea or maybe 20% off next trip?


----------

